# Faint line on Ovulation test



## sunnythoughts (Oct 7, 2010)

I am starting to ttc naturally (my DS is 8 months and conceived on our 7th IVF attempt). Odds are stacked against me, but with 'unexplained infertility' I am hoping anything is possible. I have immune issues, but nothing wrong with the anatomy .

I have started charted using the OPK's. I've had no period since the birth of my DS but I stopped breastfeeding so hoping my cycle will restart soon. 

I have seen a faint line on the OPK's. I know this is not a positive, but does this indicate that my cycle is returning? If not, what does this indicate?

Thanks


----------



## jane80 (Aug 17, 2011)

i find with my opks they get darker each day leading up to ovulation so keep doing them xxx gpod luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, often a faint line marks the beginning of the surge and if you keep testing it gets stronger to a positive then fades out again. I've read that this happens with some and not others. I've also read to test twice a day. Not the first urine of the day but between the hours of 1pm and 4pm then again between 7pm and 10pm (no idea why). I usually test more than that.

Another reason for LH surge (faint or strong) is simply high estrogen. 

Not sure that's helped but its all information i guess


----------



## ALWAYSWISHING (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi,I find that i get a faint line just before I get a positive opk. I read somewhere that you should test twice a day as you could get a negative result, but then get a positive line later in the day.

Good luck xx


----------

